# Adult Coloring Books



## debbie in seattle (Dec 10, 2015)

Anyone else into Adult Coloring Books?   I just discovered this and have to say, really enjoy it.  My husband doesn't get it, he walks by, gets a look on his face and then walks away, knowing it's wise not to make some smart alec comment........     I do believe adults coloring does have a calming effect, at least for me.   I've tried colored pencils and markers, enjoy the markers better, the colors are more vibrant.   I just discovered Mandala's, really like them over other designs.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 10, 2015)

Debbie, I love them! I find them very calming, particularly during the busy holiday season. Mandalas and gardens are my favourites.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 10, 2015)

I have bought a couple of them for my 10 year old granddaughter for Christmas , shes not into 'baby' type colour in  books I think they are nice a bit on the expensive side but they are not quick projects if you take the time to colour them in nicely


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 10, 2015)

I've seen them but I'm more of a writer. I'm a big fan of those writing prompt books. I got one for the younger son in fact. They have the silliest things " You are a matchbook at a crime scene...what did you see?". Great fun!


----------



## Fern (Dec 10, 2015)

I've been hearing about the adult colouring books, I did enjoy colouring when I was a kid, I'll check them out next time I'm in the city.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 10, 2015)

Somewhere in the Hobbies section is a long thread on adult colouring books.  I got into it during the past year.  Love it!  Very relaxing.  I even brought many pages to colour along with my Faber Castell pencils to Thailand with us.

I like the mandalas as well.


----------



## Lynk (Dec 10, 2015)

My daughter and daughter in law are both into it.  My daughter says that it is really relaxing.  I bought both of them a couple of books and some markers for Christmas.  I think I might try it out myself.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 10, 2015)

Lynk said:


> My daughter and daughter in law are both into it.  My daughter says that it is really relaxing.  I bought both of them a couple of books and some markers for Christmas.  I think I might try it out myself.



I tried different pencils and markers and found I really love the Faber Castell.  And their own sharpener is also really good.


----------



## jujube (Dec 10, 2015)

I have three adult coloring books and a nice set of markers.  I find it very calming and helps me "center" myself.  I like seeing results.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 10, 2015)

I think they are great and have a few nice ones and a couple of new sets of colored pens and pencils.  Very relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hmmm...this sounds like a wonderful gift idea.  Thanks!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 11, 2015)

Glad I'm not the lone ranger in the adult coloring book craze.    What type of pens/pencils does everyone use?   I've bought the Prisma Premier Soft Colored Pencil, Fishers Gel Pen Set and cheapo markers from the $1 store.
I really don't like the Fishers Gel Pens and the Prisma Colored Pencils are my go to if I use colored pencils and love the cheapo markers, but unfortunately, very limited in colors.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 18, 2015)

I bought 3 books and pencils for CHRISTMAS gifts this year. It looks like so much fun. If it's relaxing, that's another plus.I was also able to download a book on my kindle for free through Amazon.I tried that but I felt like I was cheating.It automatically keeps you in the lines. Not as much challenge as an actual book,but fun also.


----------



## AuntieV (May 14, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Glad I'm not the lone ranger in the adult coloring book craze.    What type of pens/pencils does everyone use?   I've bought the Prisma Premier Soft Colored Pencil, Fishers Gel Pen Set and cheapo markers from the $1 store.
> I really don't like the Fishers Gel Pens and the Prisma Colored Pencils are my go to if I use colored pencils and love the cheapo markers, but unfortunately, very limited in colors.



My favorite pencils are the 100 color CraZart and Solid Color by KohANor My least favorite are Crayola brand. They are too waxy and break in the pencil sharpener.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 14, 2016)

My wife get them when she was recovering from surgery last year and she has really taken to them.  Has tons of pencils and markers.  Just got a gift of postcards that she can color and send off in the mail.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2016)

I got some through the Publishers Clearing House and haven't tried them yet.  I forgot I had them! lol


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2016)

Very relaxing and a good way to be 'mindful'.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Very relaxing and a good way to be 'mindful'.


That's good to know!


----------

